# Quarry near Llanberis



## NobodyGirl (Jul 21, 2008)

Visited this on me, Kaputnik and The_revolutions visit to wales. We stumbled upon this place looking for an old ammo storage place of some kind. It was an amazing place but we were lost for a good while looking for what we had set out for, on some poor directions. 


Not exactly sure of its history but i'm sure we will find out. On with the photos.






The_revolution and Kaputnik on route to find said ammo storage.

(Computers being crappy, trying to upload the others! keep checking!)


----------



## Earth Worm Jim (Jul 21, 2008)

I so want to go there.


----------



## Sabtr (Jul 22, 2008)

I wish you would spill the beans on how you get your pics to look like that! They look soo cool. It gives the image a whole new look.


----------



## foz101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Sausage said:


> I wish you would spill the beans on how you get your pics to look like that! They look soo cool. It gives the image a whole new look.



Try pissing around with Photoshop CS3 for a bit. It works for her


----------



## NobodyGirl (Jul 22, 2008)

lol yup. Photoshop CC3 all the way. I just developed a style I like to think when people see my pics they can kinda tell there mine.


----------



## lost (Jul 22, 2008)

A bit like covering your lens in a piece of cling film that's been wrapped around a piece of rotting meat for 2 weeks. Not sure if that's a good or a bad thing like.


----------



## NobodyGirl (Jul 22, 2008)

I might try that idea. (focus might be a little off tho, terrible clarity)


----------



## Sabtr (Jul 23, 2008)

Ah rite.  I thought it was something to do with putting a sticky quality street wrapper over the lens!


----------



## The_Revolution (Jul 23, 2008)

My only picture from this place; a hidden lake. There are plenty of fenced off deep old quarries here. This one must of been over 100ft deep. Had to slide down a slope of lose slate to find a ledge to take a picture from before realising it would be a right scramble to get back up!






From what little I've been able to find out I think this lake was where unused bombs were dumped after WW2 before being removed in the 1960's & 1970's. The fence surrounding it had an old "Danger High Explosive" sign on it; which would support this.


----------



## FknSamuelBonney (Jul 23, 2008)

NobodyGirl said:


> lol yup. Photoshop CC3 all the way. I just developed a style I like to think when people see my pics they can kinda tell there mine.


Not a photography expert, by any means, but you're using textures. Yes?

The_Revolution, love your photo of the lake. Looking forward to the rest .

---
Sam, "Woah!"


----------



## cogito (Jul 26, 2008)

That lake looks incredible!

And I know what you mean about effects and a certain "look" to photographs.

Some of my favourite photos come from one of my Olympus OM10s (I have two) that is battered to hell and has a lens full of fungus. Even my girlfriend prefers the images that come from that camera over her Nikon D200 with 18-200 VR DX lens!!!

Seriously.


----------

